# Gaming PC für 1000 €



## Michi31E (18. Juli 2017)

*Gaming PC für 1000 €*

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand ein gutes Angebot über einen Gaming PC für 1000€ machen?
Und ist es bei dem Preis möglich in 4K zu zocken mit 60 fps - 90 fps?
Ein Mitarbeiter von Mifcom hat mir mitgeteilt, dass man für 1000 € nichts bekommen wird, um mit 4K zu zocken.

VG
Micha


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Juli 2017)

Viel besser als das hier wird für 1000 Euro nicht gehen, wenn wir von Komplettrechnern sprechen: 
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-Ryzen-5-1600-mit-RX580::3304.html
Wenn Du das Budget noch etwas aufstockst, dann wäre der Rechner hier ein gutes Angebot:
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-Ryzen-7-1700X-mit-GTX1070::3353.html

Der gute Mann hatte übrigens recht, 4k mit 60-90fps kannst Du für 1000 Euro vergessen.


----------



## Michi31E (18. Juli 2017)

4K mit 30 fps aber schon oder? Danke für die Links... Angebot 2 hört sich ja gut an mit der 1070er...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> 4K mit 30 fps aber schon oder? Danke für die Links... Angebot 2 hört sich ja gut an mit der 1070er...


Das wird vom Spiel und von den maximalen Details abhängen. Um einen PcGames Bericht mal zu zitieren:

"bei maximalen Details reicht selbst eine Nvidia GTX 1080 nicht für 4K aus, wenn es sich um mehr oder weniger aktuelle Spiele wie Fallout 4, GTA V, Rise of the Tomb Raider oder The Witcher 3 handelt. Hier sind im Durchschnitt maximal 35 FPS zu erwarten."

Und eine 1070 ist deutlich langsamer als eine 1080.


----------



## Michi31E (18. Juli 2017)

Mir ging es um die genannten Spiele. Vor allem bei Rise of the Tomb Raider dachte ich, dass es möglich sei, weil das Spiel schon wieder 1 Jahr alt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Also, falls Du vorhast, nen 4K-Monitor zu holen: lass das und hol lieber stattdessen einen besseren PC und spiel in FUll-HD. Da hast du mehr von. 4K ist ein Hype-Thema - du brauchst dann aber irre Rechenpower, damit es sogar in 60FPS+ geht. Du musst bedenken: die Games sind alle auf Full-HD ausgelegt, d.h. "Ultra" läuft in Full-HD auf einem GUTEN PC mit 60 FPS. Auf nem High-End-PC vielleicht mit 80 FPS - in 4K aber hast Du nur noch ca 35-45% der FPS, also bei 90 FPS in Full-HD kannst du in 4K mit nur noch 30-40 FPS rechnen. 

Meine Meinung: lieber Full-HD, viele FPS und Ultra-Details als 4K, aber dafür dann mittlere Details und nur 40 FPS.

Selbst mit 1500€ kommst du für 4K in 60 FPS nicht aus, wenn es um aktuellere Games und hohe Details geht. Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung die Werte einer Nvidia GTX 1080, die allein schon 580€ aufwärts kostet: https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/nvidia_pascal-architektur_geforce_gtx1060_gtx1070_und_gtx1080_im_test/index21.php  da wurden viele Games getestet, als Beispiele:

Witcher 3 in Full HD 83 FPS, in 4K nur 36 FPS.
GTA V in Full HD 56 FPS, in 4K nur 31 FPS
Call of Duty Black OPs III in Full HD 79 FPS, in 4K nur 27 FPS
Rise of the Tombraider   Full-HD 68 FPS, in 4K 34 FPS. 

Du siehst, dass das also selbst mit ner GTX 1080 nichts wird, außer vielleicht du nimmst halt nur mittlere Details - dann kannst du aber genauso gut auch FullHD und hohe Details nehmen, das sieht auch nicht schlechter aus...  Schon ein PC mit einer GTX 1080 und einer halbwegs angemessenen CPU wie dem AMD Ryzen 5 1600 würde dich locker 1100€ als Minimum kosten, wenn du den selber zusammenstellst und nur 8GB RAM sowie keine SSD nimmst, dazu noch ein billiges Gehäuse und nur 1000GB HDD. Und der Preis wäre ohne Windows.


Daher lieber mehr Geld in den PC statt in einen 4K-Monitor stecken, oder vlt auch ETWAS mehr Geld für den PC und als Monitor als Kompromiss WQHD (2560 x 1440 Pixel).

Nebenbei: wozu "braucht" man bei Tomb Raider bitte mehr als 60 FPS? Bei Onlineshootern auf SEHR hohem spielerischen Niveau kann man das ja noch halbwegs verstehen, aber Tomb Raider...?


----------



## xCJay (19. Juli 2017)

4k läuft halt selbst auf nem High End Rechner mit ner GTX1080Ti nicht mit 60FPS in aktuellen Spielen. Klar sowas wie LoL und Co was keine Anforderungen hat schon, aber keine aktuellen Spiele wie Tomb Raider, Witcher 3, BF1 usw. 

Für 1000€ bekommt man einen soliden PC für 1080p Gaming. Da laufen dann auch alle Spiele mit 60FPS auf Ultra.


----------



## Michi31E (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habs ja jetzt kapiert. Wahrscheinlich reicht Full HD wirklich.

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen nur immer wieder gefragt, ob PS4 Pro Nutzer nicht doch irgendwie Vorteile haben. Klar, es ist kein echtes 4K, sondern wird nur hochskaliert. Aber es ist immerhin besser als Full HD ....


----------



## xCJay (19. Juli 2017)

Schau Dir doch mal das "4k Bild" einer PS4 Pro im Vergleich zum 1080p Bild eines PCs mit Ultra Grafiksettings an. Das Bild des PCs sieht wesentlich besser aus. 
Die müssen ja zum Einen hochskalierten und zum Anderen sehr niedrige Grafiksettings fahren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal das "4k Bild" einer PS4 Pro im Vergleich zum 1080p Bild eines PCs mit Ultra Grafiksettings an. Das Bild des PCs sieht wesentlich besser aus.
> Die müssen ja zum Einen hochskalierten und zum Anderen sehr niedrige Grafiksettings fahren.


ja, bei 4K müssen halt dann Details weggelassen werden. Du kannst bei FullHD am PC zB mehr Objekte darstellen, bessere Lichteffekte und detalliertere Schatten, mehr Sichtweite usw. - bei 4K musst du das weglassen, wenn die FPS gleich bleiben sollen, dafür hast du halt für das, was über bleibt, die feine Auflösung. Die WIRKUNG des Bildes ist aber dann oft ähnlich, nur dass du bei 4K noch nen teuren Monitor brauchst     und bei identischen Details hast du halt viel weniger FPS in 4K. 

Und wie gesagt: ein WQHD-Monitor wäre ein guter Kompromiss. Mehr als 60 FPS werden da zwar auch schwer, aber "flüssig" ist kein Problem für eine GTX 1060 oder 1070. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum du auf die mind 60 FPS kommst. ^^


----------



## Michi31E (20. Juli 2017)

Ich habe ja schon einen Monitor. Der kann Full HD. Ist dieser hier: Dell Monitor S2415H


Ansonsten würde ich dann halt über den TV zocken. Also PC über HDMI Kabel anschließen.

Meint ihr der taugt was: https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-Ryzen-5-1600-mit-RX580::3304.html Oder doch lieber der von mifcom: https://www.mifcom.de/gaming-pc-system-core-i5-7600-gtx-1060-6gb-id5510


----------



## xCJay (20. Juli 2017)

Der PC von Mifcom ist richtig beschissen. Nen ollen i5 für das Geld, in Zeiten von Ryzen absoluter Fehlauf. 

Der Dubaro ist ok sagen wir mal. Kann man noch etwas günstiger bekommen, aber Zusammenstellung geht. Würde vielleicht ein anderes Mainboard wählen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (20. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon einen Monitor. Der kann Full HD. Ist dieser hier: Dell Monitor S2415H
> 
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich dann halt über den TV zocken. Also PC über HDMI Kabel anschließen.
> ...



Der Dubaro ist besser. Hast Du denn mal über eine Xbox One X als Übergangslösung nachgedacht? 499 Euro sind echt fair für die Leistung.


----------



## Michi31E (20. Juli 2017)

Kann man an die Xbox One X auch eine Tastatur und Maus anschließen - für Strategie Spiele und Ego Shooter z.B.. Bin es nicht gewohnt mit Controller zu spielen.

Frage zu dem Dubaro Rechner: Ist die  8GB Powercolor RX580 RedDevil wirklich besser als eine Geforce GTX 1070? (oder liegt es bei Geforce an dem Namen, den man mitkauft?)


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Ich würde mir aber ehrlich gesagt für 1000 EUR lieber ein System bei Alternate oder mindfactory zusammenstellen und dann lieber noch die 50 oder 60 EUR für den Zusammenbau drauflegen. Denn geschätzte 95 % der Komplettsysteme klingen nur erst einmal auf dem Papier gut. Die haben aber in der Regel immer irgendwo einen dicken Flaschenhals verbaut, damit sie in der Werbung bei offensichtlichen Teilen wie CPU oder Festplattengrößen besonders glänzen können.
Dafür ist die Festplatte dann vom Tempo her lahm oder der RAM ist nur von mäßiger Qualität. Oder es wurde eine Grafikkarte mit einem Chip eingebaut, der mit den Marktmodellen nicht vergleichbar ist und man so nicht verifizieren kann. Hat Aldi gern mal gemacht gehabt. Damals gabs z.B. eine ATI X540 (oder wars 740?) die es auf dem Markt eigentlich nicht gegeben hatte. Da konnte man deren Leistungsfähigkeit nur schlecht einschätzen. Oder es wurde ein Grafikkartenmodell eingebaut was einen klingenden Namen hatte der aber mit GS endete. Da wurde dann lahmerer Speicher verbaut als beim Standardmodell. U.s.w. Daher habe ich eine gewisse Aversion gegen solche Komplettsysteme. Weil ich da selbst auf die Nase gefallen bin.

Und bei Mainboards siehts meistens auch dünne mit Support aus (Biosupdate u.ä.). Bei Recherche findet man die Version gar nicht und für ein Treiberupdate sucht man sich dann dumm und dämlich. Da bist Du mit richtigen offiziellen Herstellermodellen besser bedient als mit speziell für Discounter XY hergestellten Spezialkomponenten.

Da lieber ein homogenes System wo vielleicht die CPU zwar 3% oder 5 % langsamer ist, das System aber keinen Flaschenhals hat. Außerdem ist dann bei Alternate und Co. auch die Garantie, daß die Zusammenstellung auch funktioniert, wenn die das Gerät auch  zusammenbauen und testen. Soo teuer sind die selbst zusammengestellten PC nun auch nicht. Es sei denn Du willst mal überspannt einen Kabylake PC mit K-CPU, einem Edel-Mainboard, 32 oder 64 GB RAM und einer großen SSD. 

Bei 1000 EUR Preislage würde ich aber zu einem AMD-System tendieren, für einen Intel mit Nvidia-Grafik wäre das zu eng: Einen Ryzen dazu 16 oder 32 GB RAM rein. eine 128 oder 256 GB SSD (Samsung Evo) langt für das BS vollauf. Für den Rest (Games) eine 1 oder 2 TB HDD (die ist billiger). Dazu eine AMD-GPU (AMD RX schießmichtot). Ein System aus Intel und Nvidia würde vermutlich nicht für 1000 EUR aufzustellen sein. Bei Nvidia würde ich persönlich nicht unter einer GTX 1070 zugreifen. Da bist Du dann aber bei Preisen um 500 EUR allein für die Karte. Eine Intel-CPU i7 7700 K kostet auch locker mal 300-400 EUR. Da bleibt für Tower, Netzteil, SSD, HDD, RAM, Mainboard, CPU-Lüfter u.s.w. quasi nichts mehr über.

Ich habe September 2016 für die Aufrüstung von meinem PC ca. 1200 EUR (ohne Monitor; der kostete allein rund 430 EUR) bezahlt: Mainboard von MSI mit Z170-Chip, i7 6700K, 32 GB RAM, CPU-Lüfter und Kühler, 256 GB SSD und MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X. Dabei habe ich Tower, Netzteil, Hauptfestplatte, Gehäuselüfter und DVD/Laufwerk, SD-Kartenleseslot in der Front des Towers vom Vorgänger-PC behalten. Wäre das alles noch gekommen wären sicher ohne Monitor allein problemlos 1500 EUR angefallen. Mit AMD fährst Du da preislich günstiger wenn die 1000 EUR Deine Schallmauer sind. Zudem sind die aktuellen Ryzen-CPU durchaus Intel gleichwertig und dabei günstiger. Die Mainboards dürften auch nicht so teuer sein. Und beim Monitor hast Du wenn Du zu einer AMD-Grafikkarte greifst mit Freesync das vergleichbare Gsync-Feature für AMD quasi gratis dazu. Bei Nvidia mußte ich für meinen Acer Monitor für Gsync deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen als wenn ich den gleichen Monitor als Freesync-Modell gekauft hätte.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab für die Aufrüstung von meinem PC ca. 1200 EUR (ohne Monitor bezahlt): Mainboard mit Z-Chip, i7 6700K, 32 GB RAM, CPU-Lüfter, 256 GB SSD und MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X.



Ohne den Thread jetzt zu sehr entführen zu wollen. Bringen die 32GB RAM irgendwas? 
Ich habe in meinem PC damals (vor fünf Jahren) 16GB verbaut (8 war vor 5 Jahren Standard in Desktop-Rechnern). Allerdings scheinen 8GB auch heute immer noch ziemlicher Standard zu sein und meine 16GB werden scheinbar kaum mal ausgereizt, schon gar nicht beim Zocken. 
Allerdings, wenn ich zwei, drei Jahren dann endlich mal ein neuer PC fällig wird, vorher sind die Rechner eh zu langsam, dann sollten es natürlich auch mind. 32GB sein und ich hoffe es hat Sinn. Die Stagnation im Hardwarebereich in den letzten sechs, sieben Jahren (hatte damals wohl genau den Knickpunkt erwischt) ist ja kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (20. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Kann man an die Xbox One X auch eine Tastatur und Maus anschließen - für Strategie Spiele und Ego Shooter z.B.. Bin es nicht gewohnt mit Controller zu spielen.
> 
> Frage zu dem Dubaro Rechner: Ist die  8GB Powercolor RX580 RedDevil wirklich besser als eine Geforce GTX 1070? (oder liegt es bei Geforce an dem Namen, den man mitkauft?)



Maus + Tastatur Support sind zumindest geplant, ich hoffe , dass es zum Launch kommt. Eine 580 ist schlechter als eine 1070, aber das andere System hatte ja nur eine 1060 und die ist +-  gleichwertig zur 580.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ohne den Thread jetzt zu sehr entführen zu wollen. Bringen die 32GB RAM irgendwas?
> Ich habe in meinem PC damals (vor fünf Jahren) 16GB verbaut (8 war vor 5 Jahren Standard in Desktop-Rechnern). Allerdings scheinen 8GB auch heute immer noch ziemlicher Standard zu sein und meine 16GB werden scheinbar kaum mal ausgereizt, schon gar nicht beim Zocken.
> Allerdings, wenn ich zwei, drei Jahren dann endlich mal ein neuer PC fällig wird, vorher sind die Rechner eh zu langsam, dann sollten es natürlich auch mind. 32GB sein und ich hoffe es hat Sinn. Die Stagnation im Hardwarebereich in den letzten sechs, sieben Jahren (hatte damals wohl genau den Knickpunkt erwischt) ist ja kaum auszuhalten.



Also ich merke schon etwas davon. Ist aber natürlich immer eine Geldfrage. Eigentlich langen auch 16 GB. Aber mit 32 GB habe ich  bei großen Spielen ein schnelleres Laden.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also ich merke schon etwas davon. Ist aber natürlich immer eine Geldfrage. Eigentlich langen auch 16 GB. Aber mit 32 GB habe ich  bei großen Spielen ein schnelleres Laden.


 sicher, oder ist das vlt einfach nur Placebo? Denn so viele Daten laden die Games doch niemals, das kann an sich nicht sein. Oder hast du vlt einfach nur schnelleres RAM, und das ist nun der Effekt?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Schwierig zu sagen. Der RAM ist natürlich schneller. Hatte vorher einen Phenom X6 verbaut und den passenden RAM. Nun einen i7 mit passenden RAM. Hab aber gleich 32 GB genommen da der Preis damals relativ günstig war.


----------



## xCJay (20. Juli 2017)

Also 32Gb RAM bringen beim zocken nix. 16Gb sind da mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schwierig zu sagen. Der RAM ist natürlich schneller. Hatte vorher einen Phenom X6 verbaut und den passenden RAM. Nun einen i7 mit passenden RAM. Hab aber gleich 32 GB genommen da der Preis damals relativ günstig war.


 o... kaaaay.....  du hast ne komplett neue Plattform, vermutlich auch ein frisches neues Windows - und glaubst, dass die Ladezeiten am RAM liegen... nee, is klar


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2017)

Naja HDD und SSD waren noch alt.


----------



## Michi31E (27. Juli 2017)

Hab mir jetzt ne Geforce Shield gekauft. Was soll ich sagen: *Voll geil. *

Ich zocke immer mit den max. Grafikeinstellungen in 4K und spare somit mind. 2000€ für einen neuen Rechner. Klar, ich muss zwar monatlich 10  € für Geforce Now blechen, aber das ist es mir wert. Es sind nach 5 Jahren Geforce Now Nutzung gerade mal 600 €. Und mal ehrlich: Wer weiß schon, wie die Welt in 5 Jahren aussieht.  Davon abgesehen spare ich Zeit und Nerven, um neue Treiber und Patches runterzuladen. *Ein weiterer Vorteil:* Das Ding ist vollkommen lautlos, da die Spiele von den Geforce-Hochleistungsrechnern gestreamt werden. 

*Wer Gelegenheitszocker ist, für den ist Geforce Now genau richtig.* Es gibt zwar nicht die extrem große Spieleauswahl, aber die braucht man ja als Gelegenheitszocker auch nicht.   Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit mit der Geforce Shield auf den kompletten Google Play Store zuzugreifen und von nahezu unendlich vielen Apps (u.a. natürlich auch Android Spiele) zu profitieren. Es macht einfach nur Spaß.

Wer - wie ich - auch einen Alleskönner-Mediaplayer sucht, der sollte hier zugreifen. Mit Kodi kann man alle Medien abspielen, die z.B. auf einer angeschlossenen externen Festplatte sind. NTFS, FAT oder ExFAT ist egal - die Geforce Shield kann auf alle Festplatten-Dateiformate zugreifen - natürlich auch auf einen etwaigen Netzwerkspeicher. Ich hab meine externe Festplatte z.B. an der Fritzbox hängen... klappt wunderbar. Ich war sowieso auf der Suche nach einem Mediaplayer und habe mit der Geforce Shield die richtige Auswahl getroffen. Was noch geil ist: Der Sprachassistent, den man vom Smartphone kennt, funktioniert auch wunderbar auf der Shield. 

Momentan spiele ich Tomb Raider 2013 auf den höchsten Details absolut flüssig mit meiner 50k Leitung. (25k werden empfohlen) Es ist etwas ungewohnt mit Controller zu spielen, da ich es gewohnt war mit Maus+Tastatur zu zocken, aber ist halt ne Gewöhnungssache. Unabhängig davon besteht allerdings auch die Möglichkeit Maus+Tastatur anzuschließen. 

Unterm Strich haben sich die 219€ für einen Mediaplayer+Spielekonsole gelohnt.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Juli 2017)

Sterntaker schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt!... ich spiele GTA5 auf 40Zoll-4K mit ner Palit GTX1080 und zwar flüssig. Mir ist dabei völlig egal wie viele FPS da stehen, es hakt nicht, es ruckelt nicht, alles ist smooth. Kann allerdings sein, dass ich nicht in maximalen Details spiele, weil das sowieso für mich albern ist und man die meisten Unterschiede im Spiel und der Bewegung eh nicht sieht, also warum soll ich da unnötigerweise meinen Stromverbauch in die Höhe blasen.


Und was genau ist daran nun nicht korrekt, wenn Du nicht einmal weißt, mit welchen Details und FPS Du spielst?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ne Geforce Shield gekauft. Was soll ich sagen: *Voll geil. *
> 
> Ich zocke immer mit den max. Grafikeinstellungen in 4K und spare somit mind. 2000€ für einen neuen Rechner. Klar, ich muss zwar monatlich 10  € für Geforce Now blechen, aber das ist es mir wert. Es sind nach 5 Jahren Geforce Now Nutzung gerade mal 600 €. Und mal ehrlich: Wer weiß schon, wie die Welt in 5 Jahren aussieht.  Davon abgesehen spare ich Zeit und Nerven, um neue Treiber und Patches runterzuladen. *Ein weiterer Vorteil:* Das Ding ist vollkommen lautlos, da die Spiele von den Geforce-Hochleistungsrechnern gestreamt werden.
> 
> ...


Sofern Dir die Games reichen und du nie Titel unbedingt spielen willst, die es dann da nicht gibt, ist das natürlich auch ne Lösung. Allerdings musst du dann auch ne gute Internetleitung haben, sonst klappt das nicht. 

Ist das denn echtes 4K UND gute FPS-Werte? Denn dafür muss ja ne Menge an Daten fließen... ^^  Sicher, dass es echtes 4K ist, was per Stream ankommt? 

 Und Du hast dann die Shield an den TV/Monitor angeschlossen, oder wie?


----------



## Michi31E (28. Juli 2017)

Man kann davon halten, was man will, aber eines steht fest: Für Gelegenheitszocker bietet Geforce mit dem Shield eine perfekte und kostengünstige Lösung. Wer unterwegs zocken möchte, kann das LTE Netz mit dem Shield Tablet nutzen. Die Spielevielfalt wird weiterhin zunehmen und nach und nach werden auch aktuelle Spiele hinzukommen.

Fazit: Wer in hochauflösenden Full HD oder mit 4K zocken möchte, der sollte sich die Geforce Shield kaufen. Die (mind.) 1000 € Ersparnis kann man für Spiele verwenden, die noch kostenpflichtig angeboten werden. Wenn man diese nicht mehr spielen will, kann man den Steam Key natürlich verkaufen. The Witcher 3 ist momentan z.B. noch kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Man kann davon halten, was man will, aber eines steht fest: Für Gelegenheitszocker bietet Geforce mit dem Shield eine perfekte und kostengünstige Lösung. Wer unterwegs zocken möchte, kann das LTE Netz mit dem Shield Tablet nutzen. Die Spielevielfalt wird weiterhin zunehmen und nach und nach werden auch aktuelle Spiele hinzukommen.
> 
> Fazit: Wer in hochauflösenden Full HD oder mit 4K zocken möchte, der sollte sich die Geforce Shield kaufen. Die (mind.) 1000 € Ersparnis kann man für Spiele verwenden, die noch kostenpflichtig angeboten werden. Wenn man diese nicht mehr spielen will, kann man den Steam Key natürlich verkaufen. The Witcher 3 ist momentan z.B. noch kostenpflichtig.


Klar ist die Shield ne gute Sache - aber es gibt halt auch Nachteile. Daher: 

1) Könntest du meine Frage auch beantworten, ob es wirklich echtes 4K ist und mit wie vielen FPS, und ob du Shield an ein Display angeschlossen hast? ^^ 

2) gerade "Gelegenheitsspieler" sind an sich gerade NICHT die, die unbedingt in 4K bei massiv viel FPS zocken wollen - dann reicht auch ein 700€-PC dicke aus, nix mit mind. 1000€ Ersparnis   . Du bist eher ein Sonderfall: "Gelegenheit", dir ist es nicht wichtig, welche Spiele es genau gibt, aber dann unbedingt 4K. Das ist echt selten. Hinzu kommt, dass etliche so oder so einen PC brauchen, egal wie stark der nun für Games ist.  

3) Thema mobil zocken: nenn mit mal einen erschwinglichen LTE-Vertrag mit genügend GB pro Monat, bei dem du ruhigen Gewissens HD oder gar 4K-Material streamen kannst... ^^


----------

